# North Georgia-Hogpen Gap



## Yeti guy

Fairly new to road cycling but hooked to say the least. Last year was my first year on a road bike and did 1400 miles here in Alabama.

Stumbled on some info today about rides in north GA, namely Hogpen & Unicoi. Youtube vids that I've watched show awesome descents and painful climbs and this sounds like fun to me and something I want to do.
I would appreciate any info on rides in that area, I'll probably be riding solo and unsupported so stops to fuel up would be needed. Wouldn't mind hooking up with a group in that area either.
Thanks for any info and Happy Easter!


----------



## Mark H

Here's you a supported ride.
http://www.exploregeorgia.org/Event/Overview/2402172/Six-Gap-Century-and-Three-Gap-Fifty


----------



## Yeti guy

Thanks for the link Mark H.


----------



## rbald42

The gap rides are fun, tough, and can be done solo with no problem, provided you know what you're doing and are a good climber. I'd recommend doing each 3 gap ride first before attempting 6, and you definitely better be in outstanding shape doing a 6 gap solo, as it's a monster. Dahlonega starts the gap rides, and Helen is a short diversion off Unicoi before Hogpen. Both towns offer plenty of provisions. Helen is a lame tourist trap but Betty's general store on the north part of town is amazing and has everything. Dahlonega is a nice place to visit as well. The climb up Hogpen is 7 miles and is very tough. The descent is super fast and can be deadly if you don't know what you're doing. I'd say it's the toughest gap with Wolfpen second. The rest are fun and challenging, but not nearly as tough. The descent down Unicoi is 8-9 miles of pure fun, you'll be zinging around vehicles, and its nothing like the hair-raiser that is Hogpen.

Right off Jacks gap, the climb up to Brasstown Bald has been called the hardest climb in North America. It was a mountain top finish back in the Tour de Georgia days, and it is no freaking joke. People have died descending it, so I don't reccomend cycling it, but it's worth checking out by car to see the amazing steepness and to get a good view from the tower. If you're into Mountain biking, the Bull Mountain trail network is also worth checking out near Dahlonega.

Do the three gaps from Dahlonega first, and/or find a group ride with locals.


----------



## Comer

Be careful descending Hog-pen, as stated above, it's no joke.


----------



## tconrady

rbald42 said:


> The gap rides are fun, tough, and can be done solo with no problem, provided you know what you're doing and are a good climber. I'd recommend doing each 3 gap ride first before attempting 6, and you definitely better be in outstanding shape doing a 6 gap solo, as it's a monster. Dahlonega starts the gap rides, and Helen is a short diversion off Unicoi before Hogpen. Both towns offer plenty of provisions. Helen is a lame tourist trap but Betty's general store on the north part of town is amazing and has everything. Dahlonega is a nice place to visit as well. The climb up Hogpen is 7 miles and is very tough. The descent is super fast and can be deadly if you don't know what you're doing. I'd say it's the toughest gap with Wolfpen second. The rest are fun and challenging, but not nearly as tough. The descent down Unicoi is 8-9 miles of pure fun, you'll be zinging around vehicles, and its nothing like the hair-raiser that is Hogpen.
> 
> Right off Jacks gap, the climb up to Brasstown Bald has been called the hardest climb in North America. It was a mountain top finish back in the Tour de Georgia days, and it is no freaking joke. People have died descending it, so I don't reccomend cycling it, but it's worth checking out by car to see the amazing steepness and to get a good view from the tower. If you're into Mountain biking, the Bull Mountain trail network is also worth checking out near Dahlonega.
> 
> Do the three gaps from Dahlonega first, and/or find a group ride with locals.


+1

Be careful going down Hogpen. A cyclist died going down it a few years ago during the official 6 Gap Century ride.


----------



## bwhite_4

The 6 gaps are awesome. I went last September with a few friends and had 4 days of riding bliss. Heading back in 2 weeks for another 4 days - but I'll be riding solo this time.

I don't remember Hogpen being that hard ... is it descending towards Helen that's difficult or away from Helen? Maybe I have my gaps mixed up.


----------



## pigpen

Comer said:


> Be careful descending Hog-pen, as stated above, it's no joke.


While doing the 6 Gap a couple of years ago I could smell my brake pads burning decending Hogpen.
The beginning of the decent is super steep.

The 6 gap was the hardest one day ride of my life.


----------



## bwhite_4

Rode hogpen twice over the holiday weekend. Got into the low 50's mph when descending towards Helen - I can only imagine it would be faster going the other direction. I climbed it in both directions, but can decide which was worse, probably heading east, but it sucks both ways. I had to keep on the brakes to keep the bike under 40 while descending.


----------



## al.

Here's a link to a map and cue sheets. 

http://www.cyclenorthgeorgia.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=51&Itemid=35

I have a couple of friends that got banged up going down on Wolfpen on different occasions. Be careful out there.


----------



## shnyhed

I've done 3 gap 2x. It's not for the faint of heart!!


----------

